# Propagating anacharis sideways



## irishcreep (Oct 20, 2012)

I read somewhere that you can "plant" anacharis sideways in the substrate leaving half of the leaves exposed, and new stems will propagate vertically from its nodes.

Is this true? If so, will it ever "root"?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I just planted mine it already had roots. I doubt they will always root.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

i dont know if it is true or not, but I have a ton of anarchis stems, so I'm going to test this out


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

The floating ones root too.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

Idk, I often leave some of mine floating after it reaches the surface and bends to the side. This causes the roots to start growing from the side and down to the bottom. It roots like crazy for me no matter what I do. Getting it to start growing from the side though is not something I have tried.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Mine dies unless I root it.


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

Mine seems to just split when/where it wants to XD I haven't tried to get it to do that intentionally but this sounds like it could work.

PS - in your pic, which part of the coast are you on? I know it's Ireland but I've been to the far north, east, and west coasts in person and I still cannot tell them apart in pics unless there's a really obvious landmark!


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

I just planted one of my stems sideways...I'll update in a couple days to let you know how its working out!

is this how you meant?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I am hoping this new anarchis batch works my hornwort seems to be doing well.


----------



## irishcreep (Oct 20, 2012)

aemaki09 said:


> I just planted one of my stems sideways...I'll update in a couple days to let you know how its working out!
> 
> is this how you meant?


Yeah, I hadn't seen any pictures, but that looks about right. Let me know how it goes!


----------



## irishcreep (Oct 20, 2012)

babystarz said:


> PS - in your pic, which part of the coast are you on? I know it's Ireland but I've been to the far north, east, and west coasts in person and I still cannot tell them apart in pics unless there's a really obvious landmark!


It's in the west, about 10 km from where I lived. Lacken, Co Mayo. I miss it immensely. Did you get a chance to visit Mayo at all?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Have you ever seen the Mayo clinic?


----------



## irishcreep (Oct 20, 2012)

Haha no. Different Mayo. The Irish Mayo is an anglicized form of Maigh Eo.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Oh okay.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

So far my sideways anarchis hasn't really started to grow or anything...BUT at the same time it still looks a very bright green which I figured would be gone of the plant was dying. 
Will keep you all updated


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Sounds good, if mine starts to look yellow on the ends I just pinch that part off, love my Anacharis and if it gets enough light I am pretty sure it will grow shoots and roots even if its planted sideways. Good luck !


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

My one inch tall anarchis is growing a new stalk.


----------



## irishcreep (Oct 20, 2012)

Nice.


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

irishcreep said:


> It's in the west, about 10 km from where I lived. Lacken, Co Mayo. I miss it immensely. Did you get a chance to visit Mayo at all?


Yes I think I did make it into Mayo on the giant bus my school group rented for a few months when I was living in Belfast  We visited some community organizations. Most of my time up north was spent either doing that or going to touristy destinations/rural cliffs that challenged my fear of heights. I can also say I've been to the worst neighborhoods in both Belfast and Dublin XD We rescued a guy who had been shot the morning we got to Dublin, which was pretty impressive in a country that bans firearms!

ChocolateBetta, the Mayo clinic is actually in Minnesota, where _I_ live haha. I've been there to visit friends and relatives.


----------



## irishcreep (Oct 20, 2012)

Yes, Irish cliffs will definitely challenge your fear of heights haha. Traveling around, you can tell that there aren't too many lawsuit lawyers in the country :lol: Not surprised about your Belfast and Dublin experiences. Cities are poisonous. Give me rolling green hills and sheep any day.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Mine keeps dying.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Yep, it does this alright. Mine's so long it bends sideways and then sends long roots down.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I wonder why mine dies? Is 80F too high?


----------



## irishcreep (Oct 20, 2012)

Olympia said:


> Yep, it does this alright. Mine's so long it bends sideways and then sends long roots down.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Nice. Is the way Aemaki09 "planted" it ok?


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> I wonder why mine dies? Is 80F too high?


80 degrees is fine. Maybe you dont have enough nutrients or something is wrong with your light source such as keeping it on too little or long? I know they are "low light" plants...but they still require 8-12 hours a day...?


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

I hate this plant with a passion, notorious for melting and killing off the fish. Even in perfect conditions I've still had this plant crash.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

polukoff said:


> I hate this plant with a passion, notorious for melting and killing off the fish. Even in perfect conditions I've still had this plant crash.


Thats crazy!! I've only had problems in one of my tank and its because the bulbs are horrible. I wonder why they didnt do well in yours?


----------



## irishcreep (Oct 20, 2012)

Mine melted at first, but then came back with a vengeance. Maybe I just got lucky.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

80F is really pushing it for this plant, sometimes it can survive though.. 
The way she planted it is fine.
In all these months, mine has never melted at all. None of my plants have.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

aemaki09 said:


> 80 degrees is fine. Maybe you dont have enough nutrients or something is wrong with your light source such as keeping it on too little or long? I know they are "low light" plants...but they still require 8-12 hours a day...?


 I dose with ferts. I have a twenty five watt florescant light bulb. My tank is right in front of a window. I have tele something cardinal plant which the version i have read needs high nutrients and light. I have swords, crypts and many other plants.


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

Anacharis has been hit or miss for me actually. The first time I ordered some, it melted within 24 hours. The second time, it grew to twice its length in 24 hours. So I'm guessing if your water conditions match where the plant came from, that helps. I also tend not to leave it floating. When it arrives I cut about 1 inch off the stem, then rip the leaves off the bottom 2-3 segments and plant the stem. The original plant will tend to die off in a few weeks but not before sending out at least one new split shoot that I can plant.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

That is wierd?


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

So I figured I would update

I decided to re-scape the tank that the sideways anarchis was in so my experiment is over.
Since planting it the 23rd I didnt notice much change. The plant stayed healthy and bright green but was growing VERY slowly, not anywhere near the rate that the anarchis growing planted and vertically does. I did notice a new shoot growing in last week, grew about 1/2 - 3/4" in the past week. When I removed it from the substrate neither the top or bottom of the stem had any discoloration or anything.

Basically, my anarchis grew sideways, but slowly compared to the vertical ones.
It stayed just as healthy as all the other stems though.


----------



## irishcreep (Oct 20, 2012)

Cool, thanks for the update.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Most of mine died.


----------

